# Oil Question



## Warlock (Mar 10, 2005)

I have been using Royal Purple 5w30 since the first oil change on my current ride which is a '99 WS6 which I bought new. ( 05 GTO coming soon!)
Does anyone have an opinion as to whether Mobil 1 is better than Royal Purple?
RP is more expensive (over 6 bucks a Qt) and harder to get than Mobile 1.
Comments and opinions are welcome!!


----------



## sboylan (Nov 14, 2004)

I have used Mobil1 5w30 on both of mine. Not a gearhead so I really don't have any comments tilting either way.


----------



## Xman (Oct 31, 2004)

Mobile 1 is now coming in different grades - 5k, 7.5K, 15K (extended life). Think they are doing this to extend their market share. 5K can now compete with the lower price synthetics or blends and 15K can compare to Amsoil. I'm switching to Amsoil for my GTO. I have not experience with RP. If you have there is nothing wrong with sticking with what has worked for you.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Warlock,

Welcome to GTO forum, Subdriver is one of the forum's *Supporting Vendors*
Here are some of his post regarding the amsoil product. 

http://www.gtoforum.com/search.php?searchid=35002


----------



## BigNick (Jan 7, 2005)

Xman said:


> Mobile 1 is now coming in different grades - 5k, 7.5K, 15K (extended life). Think they are doing this to extend their market share. 5K can now compete with the lower price synthetics or blends and 15K can compare to Amsoil. I'm switching to Amsoil for my GTO. I have not experience with RP. If you have there is nothing wrong with sticking with what has worked for you.


I checked Mobil's web site - they still have the original "Mobil 1" synthetic available in addition to the new 5000, 7500, and 15000 mile oils.

Just got my oil changed today w/Mobil 1 at the dealer, and OUCH is all I can say. I'm doing it myself next time.


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

Yea... ouch is the word. I was pressed for time and had the dealer do my first change. 58.00 (mobil 1 syn). I'm thinking of trying Amsoil next change.


----------



## Subdriver (Dec 28, 2004)

Warlock said:


> I have been using Royal Purple 5w30 since the first oil change on my current ride which is a '99 WS6 which I bought new. ( 05 GTO coming soon!)
> Does anyone have an opinion as to whether Mobil 1 is better than Royal Purple?
> RP is more expensive (over 6 bucks a Qt) and harder to get than Mobile 1.
> Comments and opinions are welcome!!


Warlock,
I race an essentially stock 02 Corvette Z06 in the SCCA T1 class (amateur). I lost a motor due to a seized bearing in July 03 and began an extensive search for an oil with better high temp high sheer and anti-wear additives than I was using. I looked into Redline, Royal Purple, and AMSOIL. I chose AMSOIL for several reasons. 
- On their corporate websites, Redline and Royal Purple are very close hold about testing info with vague results. AMSOIL has several real world tests and several labs tests against other brand names, including the industry benchmark Mobil 1. You can view these tests on the testing link on my website:
www.c66racing-synthetics.com 
- AMSOIL is a small American company located in Wisconsin headed by a former USAF Lt Col. as opposed to a mult-national oil company with processing plants overseas.
- I read hundreds of used and virgin oil sample results on the internet and came to the overall conclusion that AMSOIL consistently outperformed other petroleum and synthetic oils, probably not surprising as they were the first company to develop and sell a synthetic oil that met API standards way back in 1972. 

Based on my research I switched to AMSOIL in my Vette (and my personal cars). I then became an AMSOIL Dealer in an attempt to offset my racing costs. 

I used AMSOIL Series 2000 Motor Oils in my Vette for all of the 2004 season then tore my motor down. The bearings and rings were so good that I didn't replace them when we put it back together. While I acknowledge I am far from a real expert on lubricants, I'm sold on AMSOIL. 

In my opinion, Royal Purple is overpriced. I haven't been real impressed with some of the used oil reports I've seen on this oil. Obviously I'm somewhat biased.

As an FYI, all sales through my dealership benefit my race team and this site. :cheers 

AMSOIL Ordering Information
AMSOIL Preferred Customer Program


----------

